# How Do I Explain his Hard Penis??



## Shelsi

Oh man. I didn't think this would ever come up (no pun intended lol). Ds will sit there on the couch and play with himself until he's hard...then he'll come running to me or whoever happens to be at home and pull down his pants and show us his "rash." I tell him it's not a rash but I don't really know what word to use to tell him what it really is. I try to tell him that he shouldn't do that out in the living room and it's really only something that should be done in his room or in the bath. But then I think he thinks it's bad and I don't want that. Argh!

What's funny is he's such a MAN about it! He shows it off to everyone with great pride LOL.

Ok so what word do you ladies use? If I tell him his penis is hard he's going to be going up to complete strangers and announcing it! haha.


----------



## RiverSky

I would tell him it's an erection and that boys get them sometimes. I would also mention that playing with private parts is normal but something that is best done in private and that we don't show our private parts to other people or discuss erections with them (except parents). Since he's so interested in the subject, this would be a good time to discuss good touch, bad touch, too.


----------



## taterbug1999

We just say it's "happy". He's not terribly verbal enough to question why it is physically happening but his 7 year old sister is new to having a little penis running loose around the house so when he's yanking or pinching on it she'll just say it's getting happy. Which leads to a funny story: the other night in the tub (they bathe together) she starts hollering that he's pinching it til it turns blue and then says,"Mom it can even move up and down on it's own w/o him even doing anything!" I about busted my gut laughing. Poor child, she lived a long time in a penis free world. She's handling the changes well.... but yeah we just say his penis is happy and it works for everybody. Funny thing my hubbie and I say that about his (dh's) too, so I guess it even bridges the age gap


----------



## skana

This probably isn't much help, but my son would always get an erection in the bathtub and he'd say "Look, Mommy, the sail is up!" LOL


----------



## teachma

My son is 6, and he hasn't ever been one to play with himself. However, from time to time, he gets erections, and he tells me either that his penis is standing up or that it feels stiff. I have just explained that it happens to all boys and men, and that it is normal. He seems to get concerned and confused, like," Why is this happening?" so I feel like I need to reassure him more than anything. But since he is older, I am certain he won't be talking about it in public!


----------



## JBaxter

: Bad momma here ... When DS1 asked me why his penis stood up tall in the mornings I told him it was full and he needed to pee. By the time he got around to peeing it went down


----------



## annamama

I just tell ds it's an erection. He seemed quite thrilled to have a new word to use!


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annamama* 
I just tell ds it's an erection. He seemed quite thrilled to have a new word to use!

That's us too, very matter of fact (because it is matter of fact).

And maybe it is just me (and that could very well be







) but I have yet to be embarrassed by what my children say in the store. Penis, vulva, erection, anus--none of this bothers me in the slightest. I get questions from my 5 yr old all the time about his body parts in the most obscure public places







I'm always more embarrassed when he says something about a heavy man being pregnant or something (which he said to DH's dad







)


----------



## AugustineM

DS hasn't really asked about why his penis looks different sometimes, but he does get a confused look on his face when it's erect. I've told him a couple times, "It's something penises do sometimes."


----------



## MissAnnThrope

: I can't stop laughing... I don't know if it is about the comments made by children or the fact that I never thought that I would have to explain such a thing to ds when he gets older and how I'm going to deal with it with out laughing to the point of tears over the silly stuff. I am at least prepared a little better for when it comes up... about how old are they when they start to notice?


----------



## Shelsi

Well I have a feeling it depends on the kid. Ds has never played with himself much before, this is a new thing. He already knows it's a penis but he's never questioned the erection before. He doesn't seem concerned about it just proud LOL. Anyways he's a little over 2.5...he'll be 3 in May.

The other day when he was in the bath with me he pointed out "mommy's penis." That was a fun discussion. lol.


----------



## TanyaS

Ds came up with words on his own. He informed us that his "penis was big!"









He's yet to talk about it in an inappropriate place, although once in church he did talk about his penis once. Before he learned to use a whisper in church!


----------



## roxyrox

LOL. My ds is the same - he thinks it hilarious when his penis is big and rushes to tell me! He calls his penis a "bingee" (the hungarian word but not spelt correctly!) as his dad is hungarian. I think it's really funny - he rushes up - "big bingee Mummy heheheeh"







I haven't really told him anything about it as he is only 2. I just say, yes sometimes bingees get big!


----------



## Shelsi

I wish my ds had an understanding of what you say/do in public and what you don't. Of course I realize he's too young. He's just soooooo social, he talks to EVERYONE no matter where we go. The other day some older lady asked him what he was eating and ds opened his mouth and showed her his nasty chewed up food HAHA.


----------



## skana

_The other day when he was in the bath with me he pointed out "mommy's penis." That was a fun discussion. lol._

Reading that took me back to the day when DS was about 3 and finally got around to asking me why I sat on the toilet instead of standing to pee. When I told him it's because I don't have a penis, he got really angry and upset and said "Yes, you do!" I guess he was worried that meant I was deficient in some way! It took him a few days to come around and ask more about it, so that I could explain the differences between males/females. He always went in the bathroom with me (no privacy in this house, ever) so I couldn't believe it took him that long to wonder about it ...


----------



## woobysma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skana* 

Reading that took me back to the day when DS was about 3 and finally got around to asking me why I sat on the toilet instead of standing to pee. When I told him it's because I don't have a penis, he got really angry and upset and said "Yes, you do!" I guess he was worried that meant I was deficient in some way! It took him a few days to come around and ask more about it, so that I could explain the differences between males/females. He always went in the bathroom with me (no privacy in this house, ever) so I couldn't believe it took him that long to wonder about it ...

DS1 was 6 before he figured it out - and he was _horrified_ when he found out I didn't have one. I thought it was funny


----------



## LynnS6

Well, when my nephew was 3 and discovered that boys have penises and girls don't, his standard greeting for a while was "do you have a penis?" My poor sister.


----------



## carolynrosa

My five year old cousin was enjoying Passover seder (in the nude, naturally), and he got an erection. He just HAD to show everyone. Luckily, everyone just looked amused, and him mom asked that he put his shorts on during the meal.


----------



## sbgrace

I'm really matter of fact too. And what I get is two boys who go up to strangers and say you have a penis. Or (to women) you don't have a penis your're a girl. No comments on erections yet. But kids do talk about this stuff and I just think it is much more healthy to be ok with it.


----------



## northwoods1995

This happened with my 3.5 yr old a couple of months ago. He said to me (with a very serious and concerned look on his face) that his penis was standing up and wouldn't lay down!

I was a little surprised and sort of fumbled out an answer. I told him that happens to boys sometimes but it will lay down soon. I don't know if that was the greatest response but it seemed to satisfy him.


----------



## mamabeca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northwoods1995* 
This happened with my 3.5 yr old a couple of months ago. He said to me (with a very serious and concerned look on his face) that his penis was standing up and wouldn't lay down!

I was a little surprised and sort of fumbled out an answer. I told him that happens to boys sometimes but it will lay down soon. I don't know if that was the greatest response but it seemed to satisfy him.

I'd probably fumble on the spot too. But I think that's a good enough answer. You told him the truth, how can you go wrong!?

I'm just waiting for the moment. He's certainly interested in playing with his penis, even found him w/his hands down his diaper!







Trying oh so desperately! Anyway, I'm subbing!


----------



## muttix2

My three year old often has his hands down his diaper. He looks kind of confused sometimes but has yet to say anything about it. Glad I read this thread as I know he'll be asking soon enough and I didn't know how to phrase it so that it didn't come out sexual (as in, men get erections when they want sex... apparantly I need to read a book about male reproduction







)


----------



## NatureEdenMom

*Erections in bays*

many societies and some religions have lent many negative connotations regarding these reproductive body parts.


----------



## NatureEdenMom

*Erections in bays*

erections are very natural for boys from birth to puberty


----------

